# CSCR- Lost Hills



## EJ (Dec 5, 2011)

Any call backs or results from the minor stakes?


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Derby Results

1st CK's Tsunami O/Marion S. Swingle H/Bill Sargenti
2nd Mac's Cracker T.D. Molly N O/Steve McAfee H/Eric Fangsrud 
3rd Biggun's Noble Elwood O/H Murray Murphy 
4th ORGANIZED CHAOS RUCKUS O/Wayne & Debi Carey H/Debi
RJ High N Inside Speeding Bullet O/Chester & Charlene Koeth & Mickey Rawlins H/Charlene

JAMs 8,12,17,18,19


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open Callbacks to Second Series 49 Dogs:

1,5,6,8,9,10,11,12,14,15,16,17,19,20,21,24,25,27,28,32,33,34,41,46,48,50,51,53,54,55,56,57,58,60,63,64,65,66,67,68,69,70,72,74,75,76,77,79,81


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

*Derby results and Open callbacks*

Unofficial Derby results -

1st Nami/Sargenti
2nd Ruby/Fangsrud
3rd Woody/Murphy
4th Ruckus/Carey or Cole
RJ Bullet/Koeth
J's Penny/Kiernan
Clutch/Robinson
Bossman/Ibarra
Georgie/Daley
Rocket/Conrad


Unofficial Open callbacks to the second series (49 dogs) -

1, 5, 6, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 14, 15, 16, 17, 19, 20, 21, 24, 25, 27, 28, 32, 33, 34, 41, 46, 48, 50, 51, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 60, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70, 72, 74, 75, 76, 77, 79, 81


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Haha we must have been posting at the same time.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to second series Amateur (28 dogs) - 1, 2, 3, 4, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 18, 23, 25, 29, 31, 32, 33, 34, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 44, 48


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Any Q results or CB?


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Qualifying is not finished yet. They will do their water tomorrow.

Unofficial callbacks to Amateur third series (17 dogs) -

2, 3, 9, 10, 12, 13, 14, 23, 25, 29, 31, 32, 34, 36, 41, 42, 44

Open had to scrap their land blind after 11 dogs and reset with a combination land/water blind. Not sure if it will get done tonight, especially as some weather is blowing in.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks, Sharon.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Open did not finish. About 8 dogs or so to do in the morning. Starting at 7:30.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Open Callbacks to 4th series (21):

6,9,17,20,24,25,32,33,41,48,51,53,57,58,65,66,68,69,70,79,81


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to Amateur 4th series (13 dogs) -

2, 3, 10, 12, 13, 14, 23, 25, 31, 32, 36, 41, 44


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Anything on the Q? Thx!


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Sabireley said:


> Anything on the Q? Thx!


I'm sorry I don't know Qualifying results and did not stay to hear Open results.

Amateur results -

1st Blue/Kahn
2nd Alli/McNeil
3rd Dottie/Kahn
4th Rusty/van der Lee
RJ Lacey/Zahornacky
J Check/Howard
J Pistol/Ibarra
J Kid/Howard


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open Results:

1st Lowride'n Leathers'n Lace O/H Barry Cruickshank

2nd Moonstones Melody O/Russ Stewart & Florence Sloane H/Florence 

3rd CK's I'm the Boss O/Marion S. Swingle H/ Bill Sargenti

4th FC Whitewater Missys Rockin Franchise O/ Daryl & Jane Kellum H/Daryl

RJ Aragorn XIII O/Marion S. Swingle H/Bill Sargenti

JAMs 17,33,57,79


----------



## BirdNMouth (Sep 16, 2008)

Congrats Russ and Florence!!
-Danielle


----------



## Bill McKnight (Sep 11, 2014)

Way to go my son Jones

Your loving mother

HAM


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Qualifying Results:

1st Creek Robbers Santa Ana Winds O/Ben & Heather Echevarria H John or Amie Henninger

2nd Tiger Mtn Haunted Shaq MH O/Doug Randazzo H/Mike Taylor

3rd PJ'S Brackett Creek Cache MH O/ Eugene Solomon H/Patti Kiernan

4th GMPR Duffys Jazzed up Rippin Ruby O/Micah N Duffy H/ Mike Taylor

RJ HRCH Kingsland's Reine Gabrielle MH O/Maureen & Larry Hacker H/ Richard Cole

JAMs 5,14


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Congratulations Jones!!! Russ and Florence.


----------



## jazztime (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey, Florence--CONGRATS to you and Jones!! Good for you and keep up the good work!


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Congratulations Florence, Russ, and Jones! Way to go.

--Susan


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go Barry!! Congrats on the win!! Congrats to Florence on the second as well!!

Aaron*


----------

